# 

## miki_muss

Witam,
Chce wybudować gotowy domek letniskowy drewniany do 35mkw, widziałem że niekiedy firmy które produkują domki drewniane oferują opcję przybudówki.
Wygląda to tak że do domku którego powierzchnia jest 35mkw, "doklejane" jest pomieszczenie przy pomocy połączeń krzyżowych z drzwiami dostępnymi od zewnątrz. Różnica jest taka że takie pomieszczenie jest budowane razem z domkiem. Czy coś takiego jest legalne w ramach domków "na zgłoszenie" jeżeli powierzchnia domku jest prawie 35mkw, ale razem z powierzchnią przybudówki jest więcej niż 35mkw?

----------

